# 'tech" voice



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ok i do not know about the "tech" part about singing voices. i know many dont seem to fond of this but my question is the "wavering" of his voice in the different parts. is it written in the score he/she sings? or is it they are tired?? i do not know the correct term for what i called "waver".


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm not sure what you are calling "wavering", but there are several things happening here:

1. Vibrato - not written in the score. The rapid but smooth alternation between the written note and (usually) a marginally higher pitch. In singing it is often spontaneous and sympathetic. According to some scholars, a largely 19th century phenomenon not prevalent in the period of this opera.

2. Melisma - the extension of one syllable across several notes. Usually written in the score (see 3). This occurs at several points in this aria.

3. Ornamentation - not (usuallly) written in the score. Baroque arias from _opera seria_ were usually ternary form (ABA). The singer would sing the main tune, followed by a contrasting tune, then return to the original, but this time embellishing it with ornamentation of their own choosing. This was an opportunity for the singer to show off, and may include trills, rapid runs, and large leaps in pitch. Can also include the insertion of additional notes, such as grace notes or notes of intermediate pitch creating melismatic runs up or down a scale.

Does any of this help answer your question?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Taplow said:


> I'm not sure what you are calling "wavering", but there are several things happening here:
> 
> 1. Vibrato - not written in the score. The rapid but smooth alternation between the written note and (usually) a marginally higher pitch. In singing it is often spontaneous and sympathetic. According to some scholars, a largely 19th century phenomenon not prevalent in the period of this opera.
> 
> ...


Thank you! very helpful and informative. your expertise is appreciated!


----------

